# emerge  cedega

## curbat

йЮЙ СЯРЮМНБХРЭ ЩРС ОПНЦС?яЙЮВЮК СФЕ 2 БЕПЯХХ Я НДХМЮЙНБШЛ МЮГБЮМХЕЛ ОХЬЕР

Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /mnt/base/distfiles/cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

----------

## Double

сдается мне что у тебя просто md5 checksum не совпадает твоего скачаного файла и того что указано в ebuild.

проверь ручками

----------

## viy

интересно, как соотноситься

 *curbat wrote:*   

> !!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

  и  *Double wrote:*   

> ...просто md5 checksum не совпадает...

 

Мне кажеться, что ebuild не совпадает с исходниками, что на серверах (зкркадах?) лежат. Скорее всего корявый именно ebuild...

----------

## User Unknown

попробуй переписать дайджест.. у меня такая же проблема была с pure-ftpd

----------

## Double

щас посматрел в /usr/portage/app-emulation/cedega/files/digest-cedega-4.2.1:

MD5 f2d6cdf6d9f828e14855f207ac5ec517 cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz 7490243

там вот указывается размер файла после md5checksum проверь  у тебя он совпадает с истинным размером скачанного файла

----------

## Double

 *viy wrote:*   

> интересно, как соотноситься
> 
>  *curbat wrote:*   !!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size  и  *Double wrote:*   ...просто md5 checksum не совпадает... 
> 
> Мне кажеться, что ebuild не совпадает с исходниками, что на серверах (зкркадах?) лежат. Скорее всего корявый именно ebuild...

 

сорри невнимательно прочитал :oops:

----------

## TheCat

в итернете лежит файл размером 20 мегабайт и с таким же именем. в чем отличия от 7 мегабайтного?

----------

## curbat

Я пробовал и 7 и 20 не ставится.

----------

## TheCat

похоже придется ebuld править...

----------

## Double

 *curbat wrote:*   

> Я пробовал и 7 и 20 не ставится.

 

а тогда вопрос такой - размер  файла  который 7мб точно совпадает с тем что указан в

/usr/portage/app-emulation/cedega/files/digest-cedega-4.2.1?

и вопрос в торой если ответ на первый отрицателен интересно что происходит если в

/usr/portage/app-emulation/cedega/files/digest-cedega-4.2.1

в строке 

MD5 f2d6cdf6d9f828e14855f207ac5ec517 cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz 7490243

вместо предполагаемого размера 7490243 выставить реальный размер скачаного файла?

----------

## blaster999

cd /usr/portage/app-emulation/cedega/

ebuild cedega-4.2.1.ebuild digest

emerge cedega

Если файл с цедегой не битый, то должно помочь.

----------

## TheCat

если поправить MD5 и размер с 7 мб на 21 мб, то ругается вот так:

```
# emerge -Dv cedega

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-emulation/cedega-4.2.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/cedega-4.2.1/work

gzip: stdin: not in gzip format

tar: Child returned status 1

tar: Выход, отложенный по результатам предыдущих ошибок

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/cedega-4.2.1 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 365, Exitcode 2

!!! failure unpacking cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

хотя ручками распаковывается нормально...

----------

## viy

А что говорит file cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz?

----------

## TheCat

говорит:

```
# file cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz

cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz: POSIX tar archive
```

----------

## viy

Хм, похоже что файл есть просто tar, не gzip'ованый.

Н-да... Надо бы переименовать его в просто *.tar, да в ebuild'е подправить (в самом начале) название архива с .tgz на .tar.

Только все изменения после emerge sync потеряются...

----------

## blaster999

 *Quote:*   

> Только все изменения после emerge sync потеряются...

 

На то есть PORTDIR_OVERLAY  :Smile: 

Я бы советовал надыбать гзипованый тар и не париться. В крайнем случае - данный 20 меговый архив можно гзипнуть и MD5 подправить.

----------

## viy

 *blaster999 wrote:*   

> На то есть PORTDIR_OVERLAY 

 

Конечно, я именно на него и намекал.

Если такие пироги, я бы пробовал из исходников собирать. Или действительно, скачать большой архив и сжать его.

----------

## TheCat

действительно, просто было не за gzip´ено...

после gzip´енья все поставилось нормально  :Smile: 

----------

## curbat

А у меня так и не получается пока собрать.Скачал 3 цедеги из разных мест,проверку на размер обхожу

emerge --digest cedega

Идёт установка но заканчивается примерно такими словами

ERROR: app-emulation/cedega-4.2.1 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 365, Exitcode 2

!!! failure unpacking cedega_4.2.1-1.i386.tgz

Архивы действительно битые,когда пробую распаковать их получаю ошибку.Что в них защита что ли какая стоит?

----------

## TheCat

на ru-board.com в варезнике раздают нормальную. я оттуда брал.

----------

